
Which startup buzzwords irritate you the most? I don't like "passionate". - amichail

======
nickb
Social - you can tag people as friends? Wow.

Web2.0 - lots of reflections, gradients, domains wthout vowels, full of
needless JS?

Ajax - as if people care what flavor of insulation a new house has.

"beta" = "our stuff is crap so beta in our logo makes it ok"

~~~
JoeEntrepreneur
Now <http://www.socializr.com/> says that they are "gamma". Does that mean,
its more crap than "beta" but it is still ok.

------
zaidf
To be honest, ever since our launch, asking folks how much they know about
web2.0 gives a good sense of what kind of match they may be.

Web2.0 sure has a lot of hype attached to it. But that discounts a lot of the
TRUE web2.0 philosophies such as simplicity which while not ingenious have
sure become mainstream AMONGST the web2.0 crowd.

I've found if a designer can give me a real web2.0 talk for 10mins about the
trends and his experience, he has that much more chance of being of help to us
and fitting our culture. Now, is that bad? No.

------
RogerShepherd
"passionate" is really a really weird one. I found "passionate about your
laundry" particularly diturbing when I saw it on a laundry van - OK not very
Web 2.0 but....

------
rhmason
Perhaps it is overused but I like passionate. I decided a long time ago that I
only wanted to associate with people who were passionate about things..

What I am tiring of is "social community", how much room is left for more of
them?

------
mlgoss
Pretty much anything that this generates: <http://emptybottle.org/bullshit/>

------
python_kiss
Web 2.0 has to be it. But you know what tips me off even more? Web 3.0! gosh

~~~
danw
Web 2.0 isn't that bad. Its an awful name but it makes talking about the
current state of web apps so much easier, rather than constantly saying
tagging/social/web/rounded corners/ror you can just go web 2.0.

I do agree that web 3.0 is an awful name. My current pet peeve is the missuse
of 'community'.

"Community: We have more than 1 user!"

------
jamongkad
Oh yeah add blogosphere to my list as well.

